# Italian Baked Cosmetics Products



## patina77 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi,

I have been doing a lot of research on baked cosmetics, and actually came across three of the major italian cosmetics manufacturers who make them for MAC, Stila, Physcians Formula etc. I'm trying to add baked cosmetics to my own private label line but going through these manufacturers directly is costly because they do contract manufacturing and have high ordering minimums.

Does anyone know of a regular, private label cosmetics line (the ready to wear type where you have some choice of packaging and can get your logo printed on them) that has baked products? I found one, but they just told me they are discontinuing them and can only do them with a couple thousand minimum. I really want something like the Laura Geller Balance N- Brighten/Bronze N' Brighten marble powders, or like those at the Karaja site.

Rather than posting the info, please email me at my AOL email: patinaboutique and to return the favor, if anyone needs the contact info for the direct manufacturers I can give you that, since I can't afford to do it that way anyways!

Thanks!


----------

